# An effective way to help.



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

https://www.forbes.com.mx/fundacion...or-cada-peso-donado-a-victimas-del-terremoto/


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Here - along the major roads there was perhaps a 'centro de acopio' every 100 feet or so (maybe more frequent). There were dozens - just on our regular route.

Yesterday we visited Sams and my heart was warmed by how many people where purchasing stuff for earthquake support. There were tons of carts filled to overflowing with stuff. Today we visited Costco - nothing.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

horseshoe846 said:


> Here - along the major roads there was perhaps a 'centro de acopio' every 100 feet or so (maybe more frequent). There were dozens - just on our regular route.
> 
> Yesterday we visited Sams and my heart was warmed by how many people where purchasing stuff for earthquake support. There were tons of carts filled to overflowing with stuff. Today we visited Costco - nothing.


Sams versus Costco ... sorry, your point went right over my head.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

UrbanMan said:


> Sams versus Costco ... sorry, your point went right over my head.


I was thinking 1 day after vs 2 days after...

In the moment of disaster everyone rushes to help - which is vital and wonderful. But as the deputy mayor of Jojutla commented, they will need help with just the basics like food and water for 3-4 weeks, given how badly the town was affected. Longer-term support is also important as communities rebuild, but often that support will dwindle as the news cycle moves on and this particular disaster is no longer front and center. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/21/world/americas/mexico-earthquake-jojutla-morelos.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=photo-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

My wife feels it is because Costco may be viewed as an American company and perhaps Sams is more Mexican. In Sams they were putting pallets of merchandise into the store not even bothering putting the stuff on shelves and the pallets were emptied in minutes. There were people with 50 loaves of bread in their cart. Costco was business as usual - not even one fold out table collecting stuff. 

I think maybe it speaks to the demographics of the clientele at each store.

Looks like the 'face' of Cuernavaca will change as a result of that earthquake. My IMSS clinica is very close to the centro - in a very old, very big building. It was closed for inspection yesterday - they are not sure it will reopen. 

https://www.elsoldecuernavaca.com.mx/local/cambia-el-rostro-de-cuernavaca


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

horseshoe846 said:


> Costco was business as usual - not even one fold out table collecting stuff.
> 
> I think maybe it speaks to the demographics of the clientele at each store.
> 
> https://www.elsoldecuernavaca.com.mx/local/cambia-el-rostro-de-cuernavaca


Hopefully foreigners are donating, just in less visible ways. 




ojosazules11 said:


> Longer-term support is also important as communities rebuild, but often that support will dwindle as the news cycle moves on and this particular disaster is no longer front and center.


I recall reading that after 911, in the USA blood donations in the following couple of weeks were thru-the-roof high. So high that plenty of the blood ultimately had to be destroyed because there was too much (blood is perishable, it only lasts so long, under two months).

I hope all or at least most of the donated food (Mexico) actually ends up in someone's belly. A belly that needs it. And to your point, that a month from now donating is still occurring.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> Hopefully foreigners are donating, just in less visible ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually blood has a 'shelf-life' closer to 6 months (or longer). But in order for the Red Cross to accept your blood donation here - you need to have resided here for more than 1 year.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

horseshoe846 said:


> Actually blood has a 'shelf-life'


The table on this page has info about shelf life (to be used as blood, it has to be "red"). 

Blood Components | What is in Blood | American Red Cross


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> The table on this page has info about shelf life (to be used as blood, it has to be "red").
> 
> Blood Components | What is in Blood | American Red Cross


I can only speak to personal experience. When I had a surgery planned earlier this year and they threatened putting the date off - and I expressed concern - they said your blood is good for 6 months. Just my personal experience.

Personally - and I am sure some moderator will react to this - I think you should head north rather than south.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

horseshoe846 said:


> Personally - and I am sure some moderator will react to this - I think you should head north rather than south.


Why?


----------

